# ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (lots 'o pics)



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, dad just went and picked up the donor ABA bottom end last night and these are the first pics that I've seen of it apart, the first two were sent to me by the seller before purchase and the rest are after pick-up. Paid 100 for it, hope it wasn't a waste....








I'm not a MK3 guy, nor do i know much about the ABA in general. Those people here that have said experience, also with the ABA bottom end swap, please take a look at these and tell me if, as it sits, would it be ok to put in. I'd probably clean up the outside a little bit and rattle can it to prevent further surface rust. Also what'd be the best way to clean out those cylinder bores without having to rebuild the whole thing. I don't have the $ to do a full rebuild like I'd like to, so the less amount of work to get this thing in, the better.
I know I need the dizzy adapter bushing, and the gear from the aba dizzy and the block off plate for the CS and the breather, 16V headgasket, anything i'm missing?
I'll be using the 1.8L pullies and such, not the serp. setup. Going to be putting on a lightened flywheel and new clutch, what should I use? 8V disk 16V PP and mk3 or mk2 lightened flywheel. I'm really getting confused with all the [email protected] i need...
I have a new 1.8L water pump, are they the same as the MK3 ones? 
Thanks guys.















Edit: Red X deletion,* newest pics on page 3!*


_Modified by secondgen at 3:05 PM 6-22-2005_


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

clean it up pull the pan and and pop off a couple main and rod caps and inspect the bearings. looks like it sat without any plugs in it to me. my buddy's running a 1.8 in his caddy that was rusted solid. soaked everything in oil broke it loose and it runs high 15's in the 1/4 and won the point championship last year at our local track. VW motors are tough i say clean it and run the piss out of it. put some junk oil in it run it for a couple hundred miles drain it and put some good oil in it.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (85vdub)*

That's more like what I wanted to hear, thanks, I plan on doing something to that effect.







for you.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

And just to add more to the more-obvios, the MKII forums are taking a turn for the much worse, 8V Forum is where it's at.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (85vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85vdub* »_VW motors are tough i say clean it and run the piss out of it.

Oh Hell yes...I would say that is a fact!My Block was worst than that....This is it after some sandblasting.
Its only surface rust,after you get that off,everything is a breeze.


----------



## bugdrvr (Apr 17, 2003)

I would get an engine stand and turn it upside down and spray a ton of carb cleaner in the cylinders, and down the distributor hole to let all that crap run out. Maybe scrub it out with a plastic bristled brush. Then give it a nice coating of oil or assembly lube so it doesn't rust.
As far as pulling bearing caps, for me it would depend on the milage. If much less than 130k or so, I wouldn't bother. It would be hard to kill an ABA unless they were using sand as engine oil.
I love my half ABA engine. It is well worth the swap.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (bugdrvr)*

I was told the motor had about 58K on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

But did you see all of the crap in the engine ? my suggestion is to pull her apart and have it hot tanked and have a machine shop go through the oil galleys to make 100 % sure they are clean, judging by the amount of antifreeze and grime in the cylinder walls I would say the head gasket blew at some point. It also looks like your going to have to have the pistons cleaned up since it looks as though they have rust on them. But that's just my personal opinion, I wouldn't trust anything to run right that had that many obvious signs of neglect. This picture alone is not good, there is just soo much junk inside of the oil area that it would have me second guessing the swap idea 
but with enough money anything is possible. If your dad is a motor head he could probably just pull the oil pan off and give you his honest opinion. Either way good luck and don't let a little rust detour your project a lot of people on the vortex have turn nothing into something..
























_Modified by nogogl at 1:26 PM 5-15-2005_


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

take a good shop vac and suck all that garbage out... be VERY carefull when you clean the walls of the cylinders, I see sand or whatever looks like it in there and if you just rub it out you will scratch the ish outta the walls... throw some tape over the openings in the top, cover any open holes and power wash the crap out of it... Degreaser and a wire brush and it will look damn nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

i say you just disaassemble itand clean the inside of everything. it looks like a odb2 perhaps, if so thats too bad odb1 is better, but oh well, you got a nice exhaust mani there. Abas are the bombdizzle. do you have a distributor?


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (OTIS311)*








odb... I thought he was dead. Now there is a 2? Dam. And I though 2pac was da bomb with his mysterious new records n sh it werd


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (fast84gti)*

Why is the OBD1 better? I was told it came out of a 98 MKIII jetta. Am I going to run into problems if it is OBD2?
And no I don't have a ABA dizzy, Im going to run the Digi2 1.8L dizzy with a ABA gear, once i can find one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

Techtonics has the adapter ring and the aba drive gear FYI. OBD1 93-95 blocks have oil squirters and some forged parts. the OBD2 96-99 don't have those things. Other than that both are the same motor. Same power. Both damn good motors. if your running NA OBD2 works just great. Most prefer the OBD1 if your going to be running boost as they are a bit stronger because of the forged parts.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (85vdub)*

Meh, it'll be NA for a while. So thats no problem. Time to order the swap parts!


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

keep us posted b/c I want to do the swap A.S.A.P.
I will be getting the engine tommorow hopefully so the thing is the the dizzy & the knock sensor on the digi 2 engines...
also the alternator, water pump & other things...
let us know how it goes...
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

I will keep you all posted. Should be going together in the next few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

so what kind of head are you running CIS or Digi II???
the reason I'm asking is b/c I'm looking into a fuel injector upgrade for Digi 2's...
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

I'm running a Digifant Head, off of a 2H Cabriolet block. From what I've heard around here, is that an upgrade for the digi-injectors would be a set of Corrado "green" injectors, not sure of the specific numbers for output or anything, but I think that in conjunction with the corrado FPR and injectors, you'd see a nice little bump in Hp.








Anybody got some better info than I can give?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

well man post some pics the head installed so that I have a good idea of what to expect...
jAMES


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

Early OBD1 heads flow the best. Different exhaust ports. A bit bigger... but you can port out an OBD2, I am sure..


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (fast84gti)*

raddo g60 injectors and fpr in a non turbo non s/c will just make your digi run rich and kill your cat, its not really beneficial until you start adding lots of boost. Stock digi injectors are 19 # and are good for 130 ish hp, on a side note the ford mustang 5.0 L uses the same exact injectors as our digi 2 cars ( i know I have a set in my car now )the cool thing about that is you can get those things in some pretty wicked sizes for really cheap. I bought all 4 of my injectors at napa for 40 $ brand new.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (nogogl)*









Great to know! What should i Be using for the ABA block swap? Dunno what they are rated though... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (nogogl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogogl* »_ the ford mustang 5.0 L uses the same exact injectors as our digi 2 cars ( i know I have a set in my car now )the cool thing about that is you can get those things in some pretty wicked sizes for really cheap

From what years are they available b/c that's what I want to do...
also what's a good size b/c I really just want to get just a little bit more gas into the car...
let me know
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

Also, anyone have a clue on what the deal is with the single and dual pin flywheels?
I want to get a lightened flywheel for the swap, but have no idea what one to get?


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

ok, Im not hijacking your post, just helping us both out







. Does the ABA botom have the same bracket holes and what not. I would like to use all my standard 8v accessories because the motor I bought has nothing attached. Oh, crank pulley too?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_I want to get a lightened flywheel for the swap, but have no idea what one to get?


it depends on what you want...
if you're using the stock starter from the mk2 or mk1 you can use the 210 mm lightened flywheel but you have to use the mk2 or mk1 clutch or it won't match up...


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (nogogl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogogl* »_Stock digi injectors are 19 # and are good for 130 ish hp, on a side note the ford mustang 5.0 L uses the same exact injectors as our digi 2 cars ( i know I have a set in my car now )the cool thing about that is you can get those things in some pretty wicked sizes for really cheap. I bought all 4 of my injectors at napa for 40 $ brand new.

Yep, Mustang 5.0 also uses the 19pph Hi-Z injectors..


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (B_Heezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B_Heezy* »_ok, Im not hijacking your post, just helping us both out







. Does the ABA botom have the same bracket holes and what not. I would like to use all my standard 8v accessories because the motor I bought has nothing attached. Oh, crank pulley too?

All your 1.8L stuff will bolt onto the ABA no prob. You should use the ABA int. gear, crank gear and t-belt, as the block is taller, and that will keep timing in ABA spec.


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (qwikxr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwikxr* »_All your 1.8L stuff will bolt onto the ABA no prob. You should use the ABA int. gear, crank gear and t-belt, as the block is taller, and that will keep timing in ABA spec.
 I was understanding that the block is taller, but the spacing between the gears is the same? Does that ring a bell?


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (B_Heezy)*

I'll have to try and look when I get home. I have both.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (qwikxr)*

Didn't exactly understand the answer to my flywheel question...
I'm using the same mk2 tranny, and new german starter for the mk2. Aren't the mk3 and mk2 flywheels both 210mm? Im hoping to do 8v clutch disk, 16V pp and the lightened flywheel...
Stock 19# mustang 5.0 injectors are a direct fit even with the plugs? Awesome, new less expensive injectors for me...








also, ordered the autotech int. gear and timing gear, both lightened, now im going to have to use the aba crank gear and aba timing kit, even though im using the mk2 head?


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (B_Heezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B_Heezy* »_ I was understanding that the block is taller, but the spacing between the gears is the same? Does that ring a bell?

If this were the case, all of us Mk1 people wouldnt have had to extend the downpipe 17mm. The block/head face is ~17mm higher than that of a 1.8L.
Edit: I had a brainfart on the gears.. The cam gear, I know for a fact, is identical to the 1.8, thus making the int. gear and crank gear the same. The belt may be a different story, not positive though.. I'll check on that.
I think it is more of toothcount of the belt.. Like I said though, I'll check..


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (qwikxr)*

Ok, I have verified that the Crank, cam and int. gears are identical, the belt, however is different.
Hope this helps.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (qwikxr)*

What do you do about a timing belt tensioner?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_What do you do about a timing belt tensioner?

ya man wut's up...
Can the 1.8 8v tensioner on the bottom end swap or no???


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

You think that if I knew I'd be asking?







lol


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

i meant:
c'mon guys wut up...
but anywayz we still gotta figure out if the ABA & 1.8 8v tensioner are the same...
someone help us
jAMES


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

yes they are the same tensioner on the obd II 2.0L x-flows there was a newer style tensioner that was hydraulically adjusted. I actually threw the newer style away when I did the timing belt on my 98.5 jetta and just used the old style.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (nogogl)*

Good, cause those little bastards are like $80.
Wasn't about to do that one, unless i had too. wheew... Thanks!


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

ya man good looks with the info...
now the ABA timing belt is needed for the bottom end swap correct...


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

Yes, it is longer, to accomodate for the taller block, so the tooth-spacing/count is correct, for accurate timing.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (qwikxr)*

Autotech Cam gear and lightened Int. gear along with sport valve springs showed up today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

check out this thread for injectors ...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2010574


_Modified by nogogl at 4:45 PM 5-26-2005_


----------



## smoke3006 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

How is the swap progressing?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (smoke3006)*

It's coming along, basically just collecting parts at the moment. Have to go pick up the block next weekend in MA from my uncles house. Monday (Mem. Day) I take a road trip out and pick up the exhaust out by Scranton, PA. Once I get all the parts, it should go together fairly quickly. I'll try to get as many pics as I can.
Check the link to my cardomain site in my sig. for more details on how it's going, I update there as soon as anything happens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smoke3006 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

Cool, I hope to be doing this swap soon too, so keep a good log of what you have to buy and how it all goes together


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

hey man I noticed that you removed your ISV but that is a major vaccum leak if you follow another ways your car should run even better then how it is..
http://www.thepaty.plus.com/8v/
go to the how-to's, then go to the remove ISV...
i just had to tell you b/c I hate having ISV problems too...
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_hey man I noticed that you removed your ISV but that is a major vaccum leak if you follow another ways your car should run even better then how it is..
http://www.thepaty.plus.com/8v/
go to the how-to's, then go to the remove ISV...
i just had to tell you b/c I hate having ISV problems too...
jAMES

Yeah, i should've updated the pics on there, it's cleaner and done the right way now, i have rubber vac-line plugs on all the holes that i had the cheapass tape and clamps on, still runs like ****, and I know there are no vac leaks. Oh well, not concerned, new motor will have a different deal, I won't give out the details, you'll just ahve to follow the swap....







...i got something planned that if I follow through with, will be something i think most haven't seen before...








stay tuned


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

Same vortex time...
Same vortex station...






















keep us posted man
jAMES


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

wuts up with the bottom end swap dogg...
let us know how you're doing with it now...
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

Well, started work today on it, so far i have like 99% of the wiring disconnected, trying to figure out the easiest way to drop the motor...
The radiator, radiator support, headlights and grill are all off of the car as well.
Might just drop the whole cradle and tranny, and pull it all apart away from the car, then assemble it back onthe the subframe and raise it all back up into place.
seems the easiest way so far. Ordering more parts tonight, picking up an exhaust tomorrow, and continuing the disassembly process tomorrow as well, hopefully have it all out by thursday...
more info tomorrow.


_Modified by secondgen at 7:09 PM 5-31-2005_


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Well, started work today on it, so far i have like 99% of the wiring disconnected, trying to figure out the easiest way to drop the motor...
Might just drop the whole cradle and tranny, and pull it all apart away from the car, then assemble it back onthe the subframe and raise it all back up into place.
seems the easiest way so far. Ordering more parts tonight, picking up an exhaust tomorrow, and continuing the disassembly process tomorrow as well, hopefully have it all out by thursday...
more info tomorrow.

The easiest way is to disco the axles, harness, clutch cable, throttle cable and rad hoses.. I also find it easier to dosconnect the exh. manifold from the head and tie it out of the way. As for AC (if applicable) I remove the compressor fromt he motor, to avoid opening the system, requiring more work later.. then lay the compressor over the radiator support.
Then support the bottom of the motor/trans (make sure you have the car jacked high in the front as possible) disconnect the motor and trans mounts, then slowly bring the assembly straight down.. Once down, get it off the jack. With the right/front tire off, and the rotor turned all the way to the right, it will slide out through the wheelwell, easier than out from the front..


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (qwikxr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwikxr* »_
The easiest way is to disco the axles, harness, clutch cable, throttle cable and rad hoses.. I also find it easier to dosconnect the exh. manifold from the head and tie it out of the way. As for AC (if applicable) I remove the compressor fromt he motor, to avoid opening the system, requiring more work later.. then lay the compressor over the radiator support.
Then support the bottom of the motor/trans (make sure you have the car jacked high in the front as possible) disconnect the motor and trans mounts, then slowly bring the assembly straight down.. Once down, get it off the jack. With the right/front tire off, and the rotor turned all the way to the right, it will slide out through the wheelwell, easier than out from the front..

Lets see if I can elaborate on what I said earlier, and make it easier for you more experienced guys to help me out on this one...
This is no driveway-job. I have full access to a lift (which the jetta is currently on at the moment), air tools and damn near any other tool you could need for the job....(except a tool to rebuild the new valvetrain stuff....)
The car currently has a "toilet-bowl" downpipe and rediculously restrictive exhaust, which, as of tomorrow, will all be out. Replaced by ported dual manifold and downpipe and a TT stainless exhaust and new cat. What I think I will do is just drop the whole exhaust, and chop the downpipe off about halfway up with a saws-all or torch.
If any of you need a CAT from TT that has less than 500 miles on it; small flanged, let me know and I'll seperate that from the rest of the POS exhaust system.
I'm ordering a ton of parts tonight, along with the tool to get the axles out, so that hopefully by the end of the week or begining of next week i can have the whole crapbox out of the car, and start dissasembling it, and preping parts to be put back onto the ABA.
I'll be working on the car everyday for 8hours for about 4 weeks, hopefully I'll have everything done far before then and some dyno #'s for you all as well.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

Well, after much B1ching and moaning from the jetta, I won.
The whole subframe assembly is out of the car, motor, tranny, shift linkage, steering rack....everything....
Trying to hunt down some of the alanhead sockets that are M.I.A. as soon as they show up, or I get new ones, ill start tearing down the motor to get the stuff that I need off of it. 
Sandblasting and cleaning up any of the little things that I can as I go, so that it'll all look nice when I'm done.
Hopefully have pics tomorrow...


----------



## VDuBJett92 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

well at least someone is doing something intersting in class. ill take a walk to chassis on one of my breaks to see how ur cars looking. until then im just gonna keep searching vortex and evey other site i can get to to pass time. if i was smart i would be doing my work thats due today


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (VDuBJett92)*

Picked up a TT stainless exhaust and manual steering rack tonight too...
looking for a place to get poly bushings for it now, so if anybody's got someplace they know of...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

Wellll here are the newest pics I have, I'll get some pics of the ABA cleaned up (thanks dad). It actually looks very good all cleaned up, It'll go in the sandblasting cabinet for the final prep before paint, and assembly.
More updates soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Thats the old nasty busted-ass manifold that was on the car, all cleaned up in the sand cabinet, waiting the washer and paint. Throttle body was treated the same way, all cleaned up, but won't be painted. The inside will get polished as smooth as i can get it, as well as what i can reach in the manifold.
Comments Welcome as always.


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_










hey look his car is going AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_
hey look his car is going AHHHHH!!!!

lol
Guys in class call me the mad scientist....but they're domestic car guys....they wouldn't get it...








Got the motor unbolted from the tranny, and cleaned up the new block and brackets some more, it's coming along.
Waiting for some parts to be shipped from the west coast, and preping to port my head, as soon as I get the goods and am all ported out, it'll start to go back together again.
Pics up later tonight.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

Here are the pictures of the ABA cleaned up. Yes, this is the exact same motor as the one in the very first post. Only, with about 5 hours of cleaning, degreasing, sanding & brushing into it. *sigh of relief*


----------



## '84GTI-Spence (May 17, 2003)

cool stuff.
i was right there about a month ago. my motor is now assembled and should go in this week. doin pretty much the same thing you are, just that mine is going in a rabbit.
keep up the good work!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ('84GTI-Spence)*

How is/did yours go?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_









you should really think about polishing the intake manifold to make that thing bling out like a MOFO...








just an idea...
jAMES


_Modified by topduko19 at 1:38 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_
you should really think about polishing the intake manifold to make that thing bling out like a MOFO...








just an idea...
jAMES

I played with the idea, even started to, then realized how out of place it would have looked, so I decided against it, and re-blasted it to get it all back to an original-ish looking texture.
Ported and polished the intake, exhaust manifolds and the throttle body. Started work on cleaning up and degreasing all the shift linkage parts, in preparation to all the new bushings and such.
Building another design of valvespring removal tool tomorrow and possibly starting work on the head.


----------



## VDuBJett92 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

somebody get this kid a pack of














the car started out in my driveway and now sitting on a lift with no motor and waiting for its new heart. i just cant wait to see the car once its done. im getting tired of being the only T-red jetta rolling around school.
im so glad that im in class with a computer in front of me but unfortunately i have to sign out and take a test.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (VDuBJett92)*

I really need my damn parts before I can start assembling things back together. 
The brake lines may take me a few days to figure out, cause the rear set up is going to have to all custom made with bracketry, routing and such, you'll see more of what I mean later, once I get to it...








Going to spend the better part of a day or two painting/clearcoating a lot of the parts that I've cleaned up.
Also, the usual "unexpected" things that pop up (read; stripped bolts, broken studs, rusted up nuts...etc...).
More pictures tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*

can't wait to see the pics...
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (topduko19)*

Ok I lied, no pics today, too much work to do too little time. Pics tomorrow when all the parts show up.


----------



## '84GTI-Spence (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_How is/did yours go?
 
making a little progress every day. i only have a few hours of shop time a few times a weeks so i really have to take advantage of it when i get it.
i bolted the motor in yesterday. bolted my axles back up today at lunch and spent all afternoon rebuilding my shifter with the missing linkz kit. also put the header back on. still need to reattach the wiring, vacuum and coolant hoses, fuel distributor and put back in the radiator, intake and alternator. then i have to splice in the knock sensor and should be ready to fire it up for the first time in about 2 months. hopefully that will happen next weekend.
i'm also putting in a rear sway bar, front lower stress bar (i've only had it laying around for a year now).


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

Spence - 
you using the ABA block in the Mk1? What header are you using?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

More pics tonight when I get outa work.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Here they are, I've been busy, even if it doesn't look like it...
















Control arms, pre-bushing removal....but sand blasted and painted with dupont truck-bed-liner. Same treatment for the crossmember, the texture is not because the stuff was dirty, it's just the way the stuff looks....







The control arms will have prothane poly bushings put in as soon as they show up from parts4vw's. The subframe need to have two of the steering mount studs drilled out and replaced with bolts, welded to the subframe, and re-sleeved, if i can do it. Then the subframe goes in with the new steering bits, and then i need to fabricate up the steering knuckle to convert it from power to manual steering. Then run the brake lines to the back and get them worked out, install the shift linkages and make sure everything has clearence clarence. 
Port and polish the head, install head stuff, bolt up motor stuff, new clutch stuff, then tranny then axles then into the car. Connect everything and start it up, and hope to god it runs.








Wish me luck.
This box was more expensive than it looks.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: ABA block for bottom end swap, opinions? (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Good, cause those little bastards are like $80.
Wasn't about to do that one, unless i had too. wheew... Thanks!

The new style automatic adjusting tensioners aren't necessary when swapping the ABA bottom ends into the newer cars. VW used the old style tensioners when things went to OBD2 in 96 for a year, then swapped to the newer style internal spring loaded tensioner. IIRC the switch was due to the fact that the engine management was more prone to throwing codes with the older style manual cam tensioner as the belt tension varied... hope this helps...
My favourite VW tensioner is the old huge hex style of steel tensioners that cam on the original rabbits. No need for the two prong tensioner tool!
The newer style auto tensioners are made by Litens... very good quality as far as I am concerned.
Peter T.



_Modified by Peter Tong at 2:12 AM 6-11-2005_


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_










Prothane motormounts suck, IMHO.. I learned the hard way, after everyone told me so..
Made my Cabby sound like an '81 diesel rabbit with 400k miles, starting up in -20 temps.. I mena EVERYTHING vibrates/rattles.. I eventually took the front motor and rear trans pieces out, leaving the inserts in the side mounts.. still vibrates a little, but not near as bad.. I replaced the others with diesel mounts..
Project looking good, though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

Only have the back engine poly insert, the front mount is a "hockeypuck" set-up, trans mount is stock, but new.
Just picked up a dual fan and shroud, radiator thing from a mk3 hood release catch thing, cause mine's all rusted up and is a pita, steering rack hoops for the mounts and a GLI steering wheel, rear motor mount bracket, and aba dizzy tie-down clamp and bot. $100 for all of it, the fan and shroud are perfect! Yummmy


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Keep up the good work, It'll pay off when you finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Danbodia)*

Danbodia - 
I'd just like to say that your engine bay is my inspiration for this project, i want it to look as clean as yours.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Danbodia - 
I'd just like to say that your engine bay is my inspiration for this project, i want it to look as clean as yours.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Wow. Thanks alot. I really appreciate you saying that.








Here's some more pics of my car if your bored,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2017462
I remember seeing your coupe in VT. A really good friend of mine tried to get it but that other guy got their first.
It's good to know it ended up with somebody who will take care of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_I remember seeing your coupe in VT. A really good friend of mine tried to get it but that other guy got their first.
It's good to know it ended up with somebody who will take care of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That last part should read "It's good to know that someone is fixing all the stuff that the half-ass backyard dip**** 'mechanic' 'fixed'...."
Aaron, you're an ******.
It's better for your friends wallet that he didn't get it.















*sigh*


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

More pics tonight, hopefully I'll have the brakes in today...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

no pics, sorry guys dead batterys....
but....
ordered another $650 in parts tonight, one order overnighted, one sent 3day.
It's going together soon guys. Got the front half of the brakes worked out today, working the back half tomorrow...


----------



## smoke3006 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

What's your overall goal for this vehicle? Just wondering.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (smoke3006)*

What do you mean overall goal?
I plan to have it as a weekend if not daily driver for myself, maybe racing it as well.


----------



## smoke3006 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_What do you mean overall goal?
I plan to have it as a weekend if not daily driver for myself, maybe racing it as well. 

Yeah that's what I meant. Didn't know if you were building a show car or race or whatever.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (smoke3006)*

A lot of things aren't going to get done guys, crashed my second vehicle tonight, badly, fell asleep and rearended a pickup...














and i'm running out of time 8 days left to get it all together.
First thing off the list porting the head.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

EFF the car - Are *YOU* okay?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

ya man hopefully you're ok & you can put that off until everything gets figured out...
hope you're fine
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (topduko19)*

Here's the damage to the toyota...
























Sorta freaking out about the jetta too, i have 5 days till it has to be out of the shop, running or not...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Not sure i'll have it done in time.
Today i got the brake prop. valve mounted and all the hard lines run till up to the rear axle, the rest should be done tomorrow...
Got the extention welded together for the power---> manual steering rack conversion. The U-joint is shorter on a power rack so i had to cut it in half and extend it. tig welded a sleve over the stock piece so it should be strong enough.
prothane stuff came in tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats it.



_Modified by secondgen at 3:38 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## VDuBJett92 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

well if u need a ride u got the keys to my jetta whenever u want. just please dont crash it, it is my life which is kinda sad


----------



## smoke3006 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (VDuBJett92)*

Glad that you ok after the accident.
You'll get the VW going I'm sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but maybe you should take the V8 out of the truck and put it in the Dub


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (smoke3006)*

It'd be faster if it was a V8,but it's a V6...
Ronie, what'd I do to you're car!?!?!? I went a whopping 5miles....farthest place being walmart.







Im sorry Ronie. 
Car has the steering and lower suspension stuff back up and in place, dry-fitted the motor, to make sure i have all the nuts and bolts and such.
Still need to do the valve job on the head, assemble and paint it. Then paint the motor, and final assembly of the whole thing. Get the exhaust mounted and hung right. Route the rest of the brakes, and bleed them, hook up all the rest of the wires and hopefully drive her home.
Wish me luck guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

hey man,
wut's up with the bottom end swap...
keep us informed...
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (topduko19)*

Car's not going to be running anytime soon....found out today; the hard way that when doing an ABA bottom end swap, one CANNOT use the 276Degree Cam....
It's got so much god-damn lift that the valves hit the cylinders....








Sooo, the only cam i have lying around thats in some sort of working order is a 92 carbio cam....so thats going back in.
Hopefully have the motor and tranny up and in the car tomorrow and the axles in so i can have the car towed out of the shop....
I'm not having good luck with this thing...*sigh*







The motor looks nice, if nothing else... I need some















Pics tomorrow maybe...


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

cool man keep us informed...
jAMES


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (topduko19)*

I take that last post back, just had a word with the guys at TT and I fudged up and failed to bleed off the pressure in the hydro. Lifters















So tomorrow, I'm going to follow the directions and let each lifter sit at wide open for 15mins....and then check my isht again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Itsalgood.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All else fails, follow directions!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

I know I know....








bTW: Nice bimmer


----------



## smoke3006 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Are you going to dyno this once you're done?
I want to know what the power is like with this swap since it's what I'm going to be doing (got a 2.0 block finally







)


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (smoke3006)*

Well today was the final build day at school and i got as much done as I could with the amount of time I had. TT ****ed me over pretty well, so the motor didn't go in the car; they lack the ability to get me parts on time. No rear motor mount bracket or front motor mount...
So the motor went elsewhere when I was done building it. 
As far as what I got done on it today:
Installed ARP head studs, installed head and timed motor. Made sure the cam didn't make the valves hit (again







), Oil flange, coolant pump, alternator bracketry & alternator, Dizzy, block off plate and freeze plugs, Installed PP, clutch, flywheel(yet to be torqued because Wyotech lack metric tools....







), intake manifold, fuel rail and injectors, exhaust manifold, Axles, tie rods, calipers, wheels stainless steel front brake lines (thanks fenton), Rad support, grill, radiator.
I was hoping to dyno the car here at school, but because the car isn't done that isn't going to happen.







But it will get dynoed once everything is in, running and broken in.
Here are the final pics. Had to put the motor in the cabin, for lack of anywhere else to put it. Tranny is in a bag on the drivers side. I still have a ton of work to do, but it won't happen till the car gets moved back home to MA.
Here 's a couple pics of the facility that I've been working on the car for the last 3 weeks. And a few shots of the stuff that I got accomplished. If you look at the first page, the motor you see in this post is the exact same block as in my first post. Hard to believe but true, everything worked out and cleaned up fine.
















My car sat on the first lift for three weeks.
























All new bent steel lines and SS braided "soft" lines. The line goes through the cabin because i have a Wilwood brake proportioning valve istalled inline with the rear brakes.
















































This is for the guys at TT






















So far, less the original cost of the car, I've invested over 3k into this project.











_Modified by secondgen at 2:56 PM 6-22-2005_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDuBJett92 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

well its been a fun 9 months. glad to see ur getting a bigger motor but i must say VR is where its at. ill have to show u whats up when i put mine in the jetta. 
dont forget i got a space in my house for u for waterfest and might have a spot for u for H20 if i get that condo.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Secondgen - 
Dude - spray the friggin cam cover! motor looks good, then topped off with the crusty-ass cover!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (qwikxr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwikxr* »_Secondgen - 
Dude - spray the friggin cam cover! motor looks good, then topped off with the crusty-ass cover!
















I know I know, that's just temperary, and there to keep crap off my new cam. Saving up and searching for a nice G60 one.








I'm not done yet folks. It'll be finished soon.


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_I know I know, that's just temperary, and there to keep crap off my new cam. Saving up and searching for a nice G60 one.








I'm not done yet folks. It'll be finished soon.

ya the g60 cover looks so much better... i really do need to clean my engine bay one of these days... after i fix the damn oilpan leak


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (85vdub)*

so wuts up w/ the bottom end swap now man...
hope it workin nice now...
let us know..
jAMES


----------

